# Sloan flushometer valve won't shut off



## jpplumber (Jan 1, 2007)

More than likely you need to replace the diaphragm. Make sure you get the same GPM...they come in 1.6 GPM on newer toilets and urinals but need more volume on older units.


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Their is a trick to re-setting them. I don't know what it is though. If you try and flush a flushometer while the water is off you have to do something or else you get the exact problem you are having, the water won't shut off. 
I imagine even if you don't try and flush them after several weeks you may have a problem.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Turn off the water supply. Unscrew the top of the valve. You should see a piece of plastic. Pick it up and you will see the diaphram. On it, you will see a shiny piece of metal. It has a small hole in it. Try blowing through the hole to clear it. This hole allows water to go through and equalize the pressure which is what shuts the valve off after a flush. I have also used a needle to clear debris from it.


----------

